# Instalación de relé en Gps



## nipace (Nov 24, 2011)

Estoy instalando un GPS en mi automóvil, y todo ha funcionado bien….hasta que llegue a instalar un rele que trae para el corte de combustible.
En el manual original no trae ninguna explicación, solo un diagrama explicativo, no muy claro para mi , (el cual adjunto)


Encontré un manual de otro GPS, casi idéntico, que dice asi:
Desde el dispositivo sale un cable “amarillo” :

“el cable amarillo se conecta al pin 86 del relé, el pin 85 se conecta a los 12V DC; (que significa esto??);  el pin 87 y el pin 30 se conectan en serie al circuito de corriente)???, tampoco entiendo  esto ultimo….están hablando de los cables de la bomba ¿??...del negativo y positivo???
Si alguien me puede clarar estas dudas….


----------



## adlr (Dic 23, 2011)

Hola, tratare de ayudarte, el pin 85 y 86 del rele energizan la bobina, por lo cual abren el puente entre los pines 30 y 87 (puntos NC normalmente cerrados) de esta manera realizas el corte del circuito que elijas.


----------



## mtssound (Dic 23, 2011)

hola nipace, decime que auto tenes y yo te digo que cable tenes que cortar y como conectar el relay, por lo general los equipos gps tienen una salida auxiliar que dispara masa. tambien necesito saber si el vehiculo es naftero, con gns o diesel
saludos


----------



## nipace (Dic 25, 2011)

gracias por la respuesta....

el automovil es un suzuki baleno, y es a gasolina(naftero), pero si puedes aclararme las dudas en forma particular para mi auto, me puedes indicar la forma general de conectar el relay......te lo agradeceria.....me puedes indicar si se visualiza el diagrama que envié???


----------



## mtssound (Dic 25, 2011)

bueno compañero nipace, lamentablemente aca en argentina hay muy pero muy pocos baleno y con mis 5 años como tecnico nunca pude meter mano en ninguno, igualmente te puedo indicar como buscar el cable de la bomba y conectar el pastillaje del relay.

en el relay visto de frente tenes 5 contactos. el 86 y el 85 son la bobina, el 30 es el comun, el 87a es el normal abierto y el 87 es el normal cerrado, esto significa que mientras la bobina del relay no tenga alimentacion la corriente circulara desde la pata 30 a la 87a, cuando lo alimentas la corriente circula de la pata 30 a la 87, se entiende? es una llave inversora comandada por una bobina.

lo primero que tenes que hacer es encontrar el cable de la bomba de combustible que es la mas facil de encontrar ya que se podria cortar el contacto o la inyeccion pero no es lo ideal ya que puede generar fallas. si es como los otros suzuki que hay aca en la argentina tendrias que tener un cable rojo con azul en el zocalo del lado del conductor, ese cable tendria que ser el positivo qe alimenta la bomba de combustible y al cortarlo el auto deberia detenerse. una ves que identifiques el cable tenes que conectarlo de la siguiente manera:

cortas ese cable que alimenta la bomba y uno de los extremos lo conectas en la pata 30
el otro extremo del cable lo conectas a la pata 87a
la salida del equipo gps la conectas a la pata 85
y la pata 86 la conectas a un positivo de contacto (es un cable que solo tiene tension cuando el auto esta en contacto)
la pata 87 queda sin conectar.

espero te sirva mi explicacion y si no podes encontrar el cable que alimenta la bomba de combustible despues trato de averiguarte que cable es

saludos y feliz navidad


----------



## dneyrabust (Mar 3, 2015)

estimados, que rele es recomendado para instalar con el gps skypatrol 8750+


----------

